# Windows Convert Security Salvation (Nice title huh?)



## MaryMary (Nov 15, 2008)

OK... Maybe the title should be Windows to Mac Convert Security Salvation... 

I am on my second week of using of a Mac. I purchased the new Mac Book from Best Buy. (I needed the accidental warranty as I can be a klutz.)

Yesterday I discovered via OSX that someone in my apartment building has been stealing my Internet connection. Yea! 

How did I not know before you ask? Well with Windows Vista, that OS has Network settings and other simple things that a single, authorized, admin user SHOULD be able to see... on LOCK DOWN. 

Being completely new to Mac I called my friend that has been using Mac for about three years and asked why was I able to see the files and pictures of other people on my laptop under SHARED in my FINDER. He explained that they were using my network. I was instructed to look at my modem network settings and see the IPs of all who had cracked the SSID passcode. When I looked there were two culprits. 

If I was still on Windows Vista, I would have remained clueless. The Mac OSX is so clean. I love, love, love this about this OS! 

I am a forever Mac customer! I purchased Windows Parallels and some other software that he recommended and I am in heaven! I would have converted earlier but I was waiting for the new Macs to be released.

Thank you for letting me share my story. Sorry for any spelling or grammatical errors. I get lazy and sometimes I do not review my work as I did not just now.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool!  Did you report the culprits to the proper authorities?

And also: welcome to Mac and macosx.com!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2008)

MaryMary said:


> OK... Maybe the title should be Windows to Mac Convert Security Salvation...
> 
> I am on my second week of using of a Mac. I purchased the new Mac Book from Best Buy. (I needed the accidental warranty as I can be a klutz.)
> 
> Yesterday I discovered via OSX that someone in my apartment building has been stealing my Internet connection. Yea!





MaryMary said:


> Being completely new to Mac I called my friend that has been using Mac for about three years and asked why was I able to see the files and pictures of other people on my laptop under SHARED in my FINDER. He explained that they were using my network. I was instructed to look at my modem network settings and see the IPs of all who had cracked the SSID passcode. When I looked there were two culprits.



On the Mac download the free program (they only ask for donations if you wish) iStumbler to see ALL the wireless in you area so you can make yourself different. Plus you should ask you friend to lock down your wireless and then hide the signal so only you can see it.



MaryMary said:


> I am a forever Mac customer! I purchased Windows Parallels and some other software that he recommended and I am in heaven! I would have converted earlier but I was waiting for the new Macs to be released.



Welcome to fold. You may would want to get the very easy to read informative book Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual, Leopard Edition (Missing Manual) [ILLUSTRATED]. You will almost become a seasoned Mac veteran with this book.



MaryMary said:


> Thank you for letting me share my story. Sorry for any spelling or grammatical errors. I get lazy and sometimes I do not review my work as I did not just now.



Safari should have spelling correction turned on. I think the Mozillia based browsers (Firefox, Camino or Flock) can also spell check.

Now if you ever want to keep up on Mac software then bookmark the pages VersionTracker & MacUpdate.  To see all the Mac based web site links visit MacPicks (Hint: there are many pages of links so don 't just relay of the splash page). To get your Mac geek on bookmark MacOSXHints and Accelerate Your Macintosh (with their excellent dive database).


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 16, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Cool!  Did you report the culprits to the proper authorities?
> 
> And also: welcome to Mac and macosx.com!



No, actually I did not. I still live in the building. I would not want them to do anything to my car, etc. ...may sound lame but it is how I am thinking about it. My friends (collectively) want me to delete his files. I haven't decided how I am going to handle the situation. 

Did I mention in the previous post that he lives DIRECTLY underneath me?


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 16, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> On the Mac download the free program (they only ask for donations if you wish) iStumbler to see ALL the wireless in you area so you can make yourself different. Plus you should ask you friend to lock down your wireless and then hide the signal so only you can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to give me all of this information. That was very sweet of you.  I will check out everything you suggested.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 17, 2008)

If you're up for some fun, and have a friend that's a tech-head, try this and have some fun with the wireless-stealing guy:

http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2008)

I'z can spray hakrz?


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 25, 2008)

MaryMary

Just out of interest, what was the strength of your SSID code? 12, 24, 36, or 48 digits (for example)?


----------

